# Symphonic Poem - Romeo and Juliet



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Finished this a little while and was wondering what people think?


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fsymphonic-poem-romeo-and

View attachment Symphonic Poem - Romeo & Juliet.pdf


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Lovely musical journey. What a creativity you demonstrate here. Something happens all the time, inspired by R Strauss?
You may improve sound quality, though. There is a disturbing background high pitch noise occasionally (try to remove the triangle?)
Congrats to you.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Burroughs,

This is a very well constructed piece, full of interesting textures and always something new going on. It has the feel of a film score, I don't know if that is what you were going for, but it has the meandering, nonintrusive feel, that seems to conjure up images of some epic journey while having no real melody that hooks the listener. I normally wouldn't listen to 15 mins of music in this vein but it did keep my attention until the end, so that must mean it has something.

Kjell is right that the sound quality is not great and does detract from the listening experience although I didn't mind the triangle too much, maybe my speakers are not as good as his lol.

Really well done
Mark


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks both of you, I think the sound quality is just not great because of the program I use, hopefully it would sound better if performed live. I'm interested about your comment on the melody as that is what I usually get the most praise for but maybe it's because I didn't really develop the melodic line here. It's a symphonic poem so is programmatic, and I guess I was aiming for something like that, maybe a bit less 'nonintrusive' though xD


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Burroughs,

Yes of course the sound quality has everything to do with the notation software and I'm sure it would sound wonderful played live.

I didn't mean to imply that the there was no melody, the piece is full of melody, but there didn't seem to be one or two strong themes or motifs that were developed and elaborated throughout the piece, but maybe I just needed to listen a few more times. It doesn't detract from the musicality of the work or the richness of the orchestral textures or the overall journey that the piece took me on. sometimes the presence of a strong theme can be a little intrusive if (as I was imagining) the piece is intended to accompany a film or documentary, but feel free to disregard that particular part of my comment, it was only a passing thought


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

There are a few reoccurring melodies, most prominent being the love theme at 0:45. I'd be interested to hear what you think after a few more listens. I'm glad you like it 

From what my teachers at school have said it seems that orchestration and melodic writing are probably my strongest points yet I haven't had any specialist composition teachers so it will be interesting to see what they would think. I'm starting at the Trinity Laban conservatoire in September so hopefully that will give me some help.


----------

